# What is your favorite Glock model?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just curious... Which model Glock is your favorite Glock?


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

G32. Or G23 with a 357 Sig barrel.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

G23


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

5th Gen Glock 19 is my favorite unmodified Glock. 

Modified is the Glock 34.


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

I have a Gen 1 G17, but not because I am a fan of Glocks. Rather this one is more an homage to Dick Heller and his attorney Alan Gura. It is marked "MPDC" on the slide indicating it was formerly the property of the Washington DC Metropolitan Police department. Out of pure schadenfreude I like to imagine Mayor Adrian Fenty and the DC city council, desperate for money to pay Gura's court awarded legal fees, forced to sell guns, they would have otherwise scrapped, to the ordinary citizens they despise.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Two come to mind right away as being the best. My gen3 G23 which I purchased new in March 2007 and my gen4 G19. Both are very accurate in my hands and reliable to a fault. And both live in my primary carry stable.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Right now probably my G23 that I recently upgraded. If only because it looks real cool and it's a 40.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

No Glock


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

I was gifted a Glock 48 from my Son in law for Christmas. I have to say it's the best Glock trigger I've shot and accurate too. Only 10 round due to California compliant crap but he's a dealer there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rexherring said:


> I was gifted a Glock 48 from my Son in law for Christmas. I have to say it's the best Glock trigger I've shot and accurate too. Only 10 round due to California compliant crap but he's a dealer there.


I had a Glock 48 - it was amazing. But, it was strange. The combo of the thinner grip and the Glock grip angle gave me wrist pain. I think I once posted about it. 

The outer edge of my wrist would hurt for the rest of the day whenever I help it. Double stack Glocks don't do that to me. And other single stack brands don't do it to me either. I was disappointed to have to sell it. But, I sold it and bought a Gen 5 G19 instead.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

G20


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*G19 here. I own two of them.....Gen 3's...*


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

This one may be my favorite if i ever get around to shooting it. Glock 19X, difference in 19 is longer grip for longer mags. comes with 2 22 round mags and 1 17 rounder. also has night sights.


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*Here is my everyday car gun. Gen3 G19 FDE. Shown with my "Crowd Control" 33rd mag.







*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DataMan357 said:


> *Here is my everyday car gun. Gen3 G19 FDE. Shown with my "Crowd Control" 33rd mag.
> View attachment 21780
> *


That's a lot of bullets


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

NONE .. they are too ugly to carry
No offense ..


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Not offended here, least you're honest about how you feel. lol


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The "Gateway Glock". I like the basic G19 the best...Gen 3. Don't laugh...


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

G29


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

No Glock here please


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Gen three G19. Ghost Evo Elite trigger kit, Glock night sights. I stippled the frame and reshaped the trigger guard for a full grip.
Hogue "Hand-all" on the grip
Olight PL-Mini work light.
Custom Outlaw brand light bearing holster.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Glock 34 and or Glock 19. 
*My experience is limited with Glocks and have owned a Glock 44 22LR (shot anything/accurate) traded it for a Ruger "P345" and never looked back.
*I have my eye on a Glock 34 for a range toy project but waiting on gunsmith.
*You guys have some NICE Glocks on this forum. 
*My preferred model is the one in the pic below.


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

Not a Glock fan but I have 2 Glock 19's; a Gen 2 and a Gen 4, so I
guess it's the 19.
Dano


----------

